# CAIs



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Trying to decide which cai to buy. I can get the K&N(63-3053) for $199.95 plus free shipping. The other I am considering is the Lingenfelter(LN4229). That one can be bought for $209.95 plus free shipping. Any input guy's? The K&N claims 13-14rwhp where the lingenfelter claims 12rwhp. I would appreciate some input from peeps that have either of these setups. I also read where Pontiac was voiding warranties on cars with the K&N CAI but does that also apply to the Lingenfelter?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

when i was shopping the LPE was cheaper and used stock intake tube, so i choose it over K&N. Love it But I think it boils down to Personal Preference.
I think either will be alot better over stock.. now if only the predator would come out. :cheers

as far as warranty thing, if they try to void me i'll "kick'em in na nutts" :lol:


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

So are you basically just getting the filter and heat shield with the Lingenfelter?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

The night I picked up my car one of the dealership's mechanics was hanging around watching the whole thing. After we were done with the paperwork he showed me his '04 GTO and immediately raised the hood to show me the first thing I had to do was install the K&N CAI. I told him I'd buy one if he'd install it......he said sure, just bring it in. So I have to assume the dealership knows all about this very minor mod. It's now sitting on my kitchen floor in a box waiting for my chrome wheels to come in. I'm also getting my back fascia painted silver to match the car and have chrome GTO inserts to add also. I've noticed a spongey brake pedal and some of the guys on the other forum suggested changing out the brake lines for steel braided ones. I've got those coming on Tuesday. I HATE a soft brake pedal. After that I'm pretty well done with mods. Just don't have the time.


JET


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I opted for the Lingentelfter. It is basically a heat shield with a new filter using the stock pipe. My reasons were that if you read through the "GTO" type forums (I will not mention their name here) you will find alot of GTO's were throwing engine codes with the K&N filter due to the "new" pipe. As for dyno numbers the Lingenfelter is a true DYNO RWHP rating. As the K&N is an estimated flywheel rating. Also the K&N has no heat shield which is really what you are paying for in the LPE. Either way you will find pro's and con's on both.... and I am sure you would be happy with what ever you choose.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry to hi-jack but LS2FAST I just noticed that your Goat has the SAP grilles. Looks nice! :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Rollover - I assume from the part no. you have an 05. I've installed the 04 K&N. It worked well and has a head shield. The parts description for the 05 also shows a heat shield. I'm a believer that its not a true CAI unless it has a heat shield. 

JET - GTOs are prone to being delivered with air in the brakelines. Bleed your brakes once before you install the stainless lines. Then you will have a true comparison of the benefit they provide.


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the Lingenfelter on mine. It only took like 10 minutes to install too. Ive noticed about 1MPG better around town but on the freeway it dropped but only when im doing about 70-75. Anything above that and my instant MGP reads about 30MPG. Sounds weird to me but im not complaining. No bad things about the CAI yet...


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Really appreciate all the info guy's. I guess I need to make a decision today as the sale on the lingenfelter ends today. I'm not real hip to the warranty issue with the K&N. Haven't read anything about issues with the warranty with the lingenfelter. Peeps with the K&N mention the car being louder with that setup. Is this also true with the lingenfelter?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I opted for the Lingentelfter. It is basically a heat shield with a new filter using the stock pipe. My reasons were that if you read through the "GTO" type forums (I will not mention their name here) you will find alot of GTO's were throwing engine codes with the K&N filter due to the "new" pipe. As for dyno numbers the Lingenfelter is a true DYNO RWHP rating. As the K&N is an estimated flywheel rating. Also the K&N has no heat shield which is really what you are paying for in the LPE. Either way you will find pro's and con's on both.... and I am sure you would be happy with what ever you choose.


K&N's do have a heat shield.... just an FYI. :cheers


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

GTODEALER, any problems with engine codes with your K&N?


----------



## Holytwinky (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI: BEWARE OF K&N CAI! I am one of the unlucky ones who cannot use their A/C, since installing the K&N (and I live in Florida!!!). Even when I disconnect the battery for a couple of hours to clear the ECM, within a few days the engine bogs & stalls at low RPM's, but only when I run the A/C. I installed the SLP exhaust and K&N at the same time, but I can't imagine it being the SLP.

Anyone have any ideas? I was wondering if a 'Diablo' (when they release it)would help with this issue? - as I heard the LS2 ECM is very sensitive to MODS.

BUT with set up the car feels real nice above 3000 RPM's & sounds great too.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

rollover said:


> GTODEALER, any problems with engine codes with your K&N?


Out of all of the K&N's I've sold I have only had two people with problems, I don't like the LPE due to it using the stock "accordian" type intake tube.... I have an '04 so I don't apply but if I owned an '05 I would use K&N. :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I'm one of the ones that "had" a problem with the K&N, and if I had it to do over, I'd STILL buy the K&N. My problem with it has been resolved. It makes a noticable difference in throttle response, slight HP increase, and awesome "throaty" sound! Get it, you won't regret it!

BTW, get it from GTODEALER, his service is #1!
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> I'm one of the ones that "had" a problem with the K&N, and if I had it to do over, I'd STILL buy the K&N. My problem with it has been resolved. It makes a noticable difference in throttle response, slight HP increase, and awesome "throaty" sound! Get it, you won't regret it!
> 
> BTW, get it from GTODEALER, his service is #1!
> :cheers


Thank you sir! BTW, what did you do to fix it? :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Thank you sir! BTW, what did you do to fix it? :cheers


It may not sound like much but, I had taken it off 2 or 3 times and reinstalled it and still had problems. Finally I reinstalled the factory unit, ran it for a couple of days and then reinstalled the K&N and put the radiator cover back on (I had left it off on previous installs). Every thing works great now!
:cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Guys, you're scarin' me again.........I'm already going through a Lemon Law action on my four month old Caddy CTS. I bought (and paid cash btw) this GTO because I didn't want to drive the Caddy while all the legal crap went down. If I think there's one iota of a chance that this K&N filter will cause me problems I'm sending it back pronto.


JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Guys, you're scarin' me again.........I'm already going through a Lemon Law action on my four month old Caddy CTS. I bought (and paid cash btw) this GTO because I didn't want to drive the Caddy while all the legal crap went down. If I think there's one iota of a chance that this K&N filter will cause me problems I'm sending it back pronto.
> 
> 
> JET


If it does cause any issues you will know as soon as you install it, I'd try it before sending it back, if it works you'll love it and if it fails you won't be wondering what if. :cheers


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I installed the K&N on my car as well. No problems. And do buy from GTODEALER, he is a cool dude. :cheers


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I installed the K&N on my 04 and have never seen error codes. I also talked to my Pontiac dealer and they said that it wouldn't void my warrenty because the filter is in the same location as the stock. If the filter would be placed below (closer to the ground) then it may void it (a lot of tuner cars place them close to the ground and suck up a bunch of crap).


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Guys, you're scarin' me again.........I'm already going through a Lemon Law action on my four month old Caddy CTS. I bought (and paid cash btw) this GTO because I didn't want to drive the Caddy while all the legal crap went down. If I think there's one iota of a chance that this K&N filter will cause me problems I'm sending it back pronto.
> 
> 
> JET


Don't be scared, it's not going to harm anything. Let the filter dry out so there's no excess oil, take your time installing, make sure all your clamps are tight and re-tighten them after "breakin" it in. It'll be fine, you'll love it!
:cheers


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

GTODEALER, what kind of price can you get on the K&N 63-3053? Let me know.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Lpe*

I installed the LPE on my '05 and wouldn't chage it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

rollover said:


> GTODEALER, what kind of price can you get on the K&N 63-3053? Let me know.


$239.99 + shipping..... let me know! :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Man That just put me in an even bigger bind too... I could get a Lingenfelter with custom piping or a K&N anyone have any real #'s on them?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

The K&N CAI was going to be my first mod, but now I have to use the $250 on my insurance deductible  I guess the K&N can wait till income tax time, my x Silverado had the K&N CAI and I been a big fan ever since


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

rollover said:


> Really appreciate all the info guy's. I guess I need to make a decision today as the sale on the lingenfelter ends today. I'm not real hip to the warranty issue with the K&N. Haven't read anything about issues with the warranty with the lingenfelter. Peeps with the K&N mention the car being louder with that setup. Is this also true with the lingenfelter?


 yes........


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, you can already tell from this post that people have had issues with the K&N. I did not want to go through that. I have yet to hear from an unhappy LPE owner. As for tyhe HP rating on the K&N, that is an average of ALL 63 Series applications. Not just the GTO. The LPE are true GTO numbers.

The best set-up I have heard of is the LPE with a "CS Pipe" http://www.andy-saunders.co.uk/csperformance/ 

As for GTODEALER... YES buy what you can from him. He did a good job for me :cheers 

Thanks for the info on the Heat Shield for the K&N... good to know.

Oh well...thats my story and i'm stickin' to it. :cool


----------

